# Hot glue hands



## doutcha (Oct 19, 2007)

wow those look cool n pretty simple to make thks for sharing


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Harbor Freight has glue sticks 25 thinner type for $2.99 or 50 thick for 3.99


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice idea , but , I'll stick with using a wood dowel - much cheaper ( $0.88 to make 3 hands from one dowel ) and the wood dowel is much lighter in weight . 
Good idea though .


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

..Old biro pen tubes are a good, lightweight resource for this too..


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Baron---that sounds like a good thing to try....dammit something else i have to do! lol


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

Those are pretty cool!


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

I made one a couple days ago and damn it turned out good! It looks reallllllllllllly creepy just the clear glue color. Just be SURE to use PLENTY of hot GLUE. I painted mine to look like a rotting zombish hand.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

That is pretty cool for another alternative. I just recently did the old bic pen idea for the hand on my neck massage zombie and they worked great. There are so many different ways to build all this stuff, with a good imagination and a willingness to never quit, you can acompolish anything.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice! I just bought 100 glue sticks from Michael's. They're $8 but you can always get a 40% off coupon.


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

I will DEFINATELY try this!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Very cool, creepy AND Glow-In-The-Dark under Black Light.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Yo guys, these are great. I love 'em!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

wonderful perfect for what i need. =) thanks!


----------

